# prononciation de la lettre O : fermé [o] / ouvert [ɔ]



## phosphore

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a un certain nombre de mots où d'après l'orthographe on ne peut pas savoir s'il s'agit des "o" ouverts ou fermés. Ce sont particulièrement les mots qui se terminent par <one> et <ome>. Par exemple, "autonome" et "microphone", les "o" sont-ils ouverts ou fermés? Moi je dirais que dans "autonome" on entend un "o" fermé, alors que pour "microphone" je ne sais pas trop. Comment prononcez-vous? Bien sûr, je m'adresse à ceux qui ont les deux phonèmes dans leur idiome, ceux qui prononcent "rose" ou "paume" avec des "o" fermés.

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## quinoa

Tous deux ont un "o" ouvert.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Chez moi, les ome/one sont des o fermés et les onne/omme sont des o ouverts.


----------



## syrup

Salut à tous!

Dans ma langue maternelle, nous avons des voyelles presque espéranto-like, donc, j'ai du mal à différencier et prononcier le son de ce paire de voyelles en français:

[o] comme en h*ô*tel, et
[ɔ] comme en s*o*rt

J'ai lu qu'il y a une différence avec la façon de mettre les lèvres, mais déjà, ça se écoute la même chose pour moi.

Ecoutez-vous quelque différence entre toutes les deux? c'est remarquable? existe t'il une différence entre hér*os* et eur*o*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## xwolfi

Sans être un pro de la phonétique, j'entends une nette nuance entre le "o" de hôtel et celui de sort. Si tu veux, je prononce le "o" de hôtel comme le mot "eau" et celui de sort un peu plus comme un "a"... Mais c'est dur a montrer sans le son 

Par contre entre héros et euro je ne fais aucune différence.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Oui, il y a une nette différence entre votre (or) et vôtre (aussi).


----------



## Marie3933

Voici d'excellents exemples et exercices qui vous permettront de distinguer les deux sons (car avant de pouvoir les reproduire, vous devez entraîner votre oreille à les discriminer):
http://phonetique.free.fr/indexphonvoy.htm


----------



## jann

Marie3933 said:


> http://phonetique.free.fr/indexphonvoy.htm


Ce lien figure dans nos Ressources, avec pas mal d'autres liens utiles...  -->                                                                                                                                   Phonétique, Prononciation


----------



## imanel18

Bonjour ,

J'ai un probleme avec la prononciation de "* [o]* et* [ɔ]* " !
Y'a-t-il vraiment une déffirence entre les deux ? 
 *[o] :*
b*o*nus ,  h*ô*pital
* [ɔ] :*
b*o*nne , *o*rdinateur
Ces exemple , on ne peut pas prononcer leur " o " de la meme façon ? 

Merci d'avance pour l'aide =) .


----------



## lamy08

Moi, je ne fais pas de différence. Mais selon les régions, il peut y en avoir, j'imagine.

Edit: bienvenue sur le forum !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Oui il y en a bien une, cherchez la différence entre o ouvert et o fermé sur ce forum.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, il y a effectivement une différence entre [o] et [ɔ], mais vous avez mal choisi vos exemples car ils se prononcent tous [ɔ] en français standard:

_bonus_ → [bɔnys]
_hôpital_ → [ɔpital]
_bonne_ → [bɔn]
_ordinateur_ → [ɔʁdinatœ:ʁ]

En revanche:

_ôter_ → [ote]
_brio_ → [bʁijo]


----------



## imanel18

Merci pour les reponses =) .
*Il n'y a pas une règle fixe qui aide à savoir quand est ce que on prononce le o fermé et ouvert ?* car je trouve que c'est très difficile de chercher à chaque mot sa prononciation dans les dicos . on ne peut pas tout apprendre et mémoriser ...


----------



## tilt

Je crains qu'il n'y ait pas de règle.
La présence d'un accent circonflexe sur le _o_ indique généralement un [o], mais le contre-exemple d'_hôpital _te prouve que ça ne suffit pas toujours.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pas de règle hélas je le crains !

Cette prononciation dépend en outre des régions.

Il me semble toutefois qu'un o suivi d'une consonne doublée se prononce quasiment toujours [ɔ].

je prononce _bonus_ → [bonys] mais _bonne_ → [bɔn].

Un o en début de phrase me semble aussi avoir tendance à se prononcer [ɔ].

Quoi qu'il en soit, fermé ou ouvert, vous serez compris.


----------



## Marie3933

imanel18 said:


> Il n'y a pas une règle fixe qui aide à savoir quand est ce que on prononce le o fermé et ouvert ?


Bonjour imanel,
Il y a bien quelques règles, mais 1) elles ne couvrent pas tous les emplois, 2) la langue est parfois capricieuse, 3) à côté de la prononciation "standard", il existe des variantes régionales.

Voici toutefois quelques règles simples qui me viennent à l'esprit, qui devraient vous faciliter la vie.

*o fermé*
En règle générale:
1) un o final est fermé:
_bravo, métro, domino, numéro, quiproquo, braséro..._
2) en finale, un o suivi d'une consonne non articulée est fermé (en particulier -s ou -t):
_repos, dos, propos, chaos, idiot_ (mais _idiote_: ouvert car le t est prononcé), _dévot_ (mais _dévote_: ouvert), _complot_ (mais _comploter_: ouvert)...
3) o devant le son [z] est fermé:
_chose, rose, arrosoir, reposer, cellulose, compositeur..._
4) souvent, le ô (o accent circonflexe) est fermé:
_allô, hôte, drôle, nôtre, vôtre, diplôme, fantôme, impôt, tôt, côte..._
(mais: _hôpital_: ouvert)
5) -au et -eau = o fermé
_chaud, beauté_

*o ouvert*
En général:
6) un o suivi de 2 consonnes est ouvert:
_poste, pomme, carrosse, organe, porte, option, botte, ocre, docteur..._
7) un o devant -r ou -l est ouvert:
_absolu, adolescent, bénévole, école, parole, soleil, port, dormir, accord, moral..._
8) dans la finale -um: _aluminium, album, aquarium, maximum, Petibonum _(village à côté de celui d'Astérix)...

Il existe probablement d'autres règles que vous trouveriez dans un manuel de prononciation française (je n'en ai pas sous la main). Et en cas de doute, consultez le dictionnaire.
Un conseil: ne vous tracassez pas trop pour cette distinction, sauf lorsqu'elle sert à distinguer deux mots différents (ex.: côte/cote, hôte-haute/hotte...).


----------



## anarvoshir

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si vous faites une différence de prononciation entre le o ouvert de 'bonne' et le o ouvert de 'port'. Dans le cas de 'bonne', je le prononce quasiment comme le 'eu' de 'peuple' (phonétique : [œ]), hors je viens de voir dans le cadre d'un cours sur la phonétique que ce 'o' devrait se prononcer à l'égal que le 'o' de port. 
Peut-être est-ce une différence de prononciation locale (je suis de Bourgogne).

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer?

Merci.


----------



## CapnPrep

En principe c'est la même voyelle (mi-ouverte, postérieure), pour laquelle on note dans certaines variétés une tendance à l'antériorisation, à savoir vers [œ]. Ce processus peut être plus ou moins avancé suivant le contexte phonétique. Par exemple on observe [œ] souvent en syllabe inaccentuée (dans un mot comme _d*o*nner_), en revanche [ɔ] résiste mieux devant un _r _implosif (comme dans _p*o*rt_, _p*o*rter_​).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce les ‹o› de _port_, _bonne_ et _donner_ presque de la même façon, à savoir [ɔ]. J'ai en fait une très légère tendance à antérioriser ceux des deux derniers mots comme suggéré par CP, mais je ne les prononce en aucun cas [œ] ; c'est une sorte de mélange de 90 % de [ɔ] et de 10 % de [œ].


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Maître Capello said:


> Je prononce les ‹o› de _port_, _bonne_ et _donner_ presque de la même façon, [...]


"Donner" avec un "o" ouvert comme _port_ et _bonne_ ? J'en apprends tous les jours... Il y a décidément plus de choses sur la terre que n'en rêve ma phonologie...


----------



## Maître Capello

JeanDeSponde said:


> "Donner" avec un "o" ouvert comme _port_ et _bonne_ ?


Oui, pourquoi ? Tu le prononces fermé comme dans _dôme_ ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pas aussi fermé que "dôme" (plutôt comme dans "vos"), mais beaucoup plus que dans "je donne"... comme Enrico Macias dans _Le mendiant de l'amour_, en fait (et je ne suis pas pied noir...)
En fait, je viens de regarder le TLF qui donne le même "o" ouvert [ɔ] pour _donner / je donne, adorer / j'adore, coller / je colle_, alors que moi (et ma famille, d'origine diverse et variée) j'ai des [o] à l'infinitif. Et je n'en reviens pas...
Je tâcherai de faire attention en écoutant (radio télé etc.) pour voir si je suis le seul...!


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je tâcherai de faire attention en écoutant (radio télé etc.) pour voir si je suis le seul...!


Rassure-toi, tu n'es pas le seul. Ce sont des effets de la « loi de position », qui s'applique plus complètement dans les variétés méridionales que dans le français standard : voyelles mi-ouvertes en syllabe fermée* (_donne_, _port_, *ch*[ɔ]*se*), voyelles mi-fermées en syllabe ouverte (*d*[o]*nner*, _vos_).

*Il faut préciser/supposer que la vocalisation éventuelle du ‹e› muet n'empêche pas la syllabe précédente d'être fermée.


----------



## thibault10

Moi si je fais bien attention à la manière dont parle les gens autour de moi je peux même distinguer 3 sorte de son o:
Le premier o fermé ( eau ,gâteau, hôpital,Aurélie, pause...) 
Le deuxième, le o ouvert et arrondie (poser,honorer,rose,....)
et le troisième le o ouvert non arrondie (comme,homme,hotte..)que l on trouve généralement devant une consonne doublée.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour et bienvenue ! 

Qu'entendez-vous exactement par « o arrondie » ? 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne prononce pas les mots que vous citez exactement comme vous :

_eau, gâteau, pause, poser, rose_ → [o]
_hôpital, honorer, comme, homme, hotte_ → [ɔ]


----------



## thibault10

Bonjour et merci!
Par le o arrondi et ouvert ,je veux dire que les lèvres forment un arrondi.(rose,poser...)
Alors que le o non arrondie et ouvert ( comme homme) les levres ne le sont pas, ce qui crée une petite différence de son , un peu comme le son anglais de " fun" noté comme un "v" à l'envers en phonétique si je ne me trompe pas...
Et enfin le "o" fermé chez moi est toujours arrondi . (eau niveau...)


----------



## frenglishguy

Bonjour, tout le monde.

Aujourd'hui, je voudrais vous questionner sur les prononciations de français : o ouvert et o fermé comme évoquées dans le titre.

J'ai appris qu'en général, pour identifier ces deux sons dans n'importe quel mot, il fallait savoir une règle toute simple : partager un mot dans des syllabes et savoir s'il y a une consonne après l'alphabet o dans la même syllabe. Par exemple, dans le cas du mot « idiote », comme il y a une consonne après o, cela se prononce comme o ouvert d'après ce que j'ai appris tandis que pour le même mot au masculin(effectivement 'idiot'), même s'il y a une consonne, comme c'est une consonne muette, on prononce o fermé pour cet adjectif masculin.

Et pourtant, pour bien d'autres mots, j'ai constaté que même si des syllabes ayant l'alphabet o dans ces mots ne finissent pas par une consonne, o était presque tout le temps ouvert. Par exemple, si on sépare le verbe 'limoger' en syllabes, il en a 3 au total : li-mo-ger. Et bien, comme le deuxième syllabe qui contient l'alphabet o n'est pas suivi d'aucune consonne, il est bien ouvert selon les signes phonétiques.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si la règle dont j'ai parlé tout en haut est correcte ou pas ?

+ J'ai su que le mot croc est sous cette règle. Quand on prononce la consonne c ici, o, c'est ouvert et au contraire, c'est fermé. Mais pour beaucoup d'autres mots, il me semble que ce n'est pas le cas...

Justement, cette règle évoquée est appliquée pour les autres voyelles dont il y a respectivement le son ouvert et le son fermé à l'instar de l'alphabet e.
(...se focaliser sur o...)

En espérant une réponse favorable, je vous en remercie par avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Les détails de prononciation, règles, usages, et évolution, vont nous emmener vers un débat sans fin ; nous faire traverser toutes les régions de France, d'Europe et du monde francophone.
Donnez-nous un exemple précis que vous voudriez développer.
Merci.


----------



## jekoh

Bonjour,

On dit « la lettre O », et non « l'alphabet O ».

La règle dont vous parlez s'appelle la « loi de position », et elle admet un grand nombre d'exceptions.

Il faut aussi savoir que, comme le dit atcheque, la prononciation varie d'une région à l'autre et d'un individu à l'autre. Je prononce « Limoger » avec un O fermé et non un O ouvert, par exemple. La prononciation donnée dans les dictionnaires n'est pas nécessairement la prononciation majoritaire, elle peut d'ailleurs changer d'un dictionnaire à l'autre.


----------



## frenglishguy

Merci à tous vous deux.

Voici ma question simplifiée.

Est-ce que dans une même syllabe, si une consonne non-prononcée est précédée par o, le o est toujours fermé ? Les exemple : Pologne. Effectivement les premiers deux syllabes finissent par o lui-même, mais c'est tous ouverts. Au contraire, le mot 'dos' est composé d'un seul syllabe et le o dans ce mot est bien fermé.


----------



## jekoh

frenglishguy said:


> Les exemple : Pologne. Effectivement les premiers deux syllabes finissent par o lui-même, mais c'est tous ouverts.


La deuxième syllabe est « -logne », qui se termine donc par une consonne, d'où le O ouvert.

Quant à la première syllabe, je la prononce avec un O fermé, ce qui me semble la prononciation majoritaire.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Quant à la première syllabe, je la prononce avec un O fermé, ce qui me semble la prononciation majoritaire.


Peut-être chez vous, mais la prononciation standard est bien avec deux _o_ ouverts [pɔlɔɲ].

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai bien peur qu'il se soit pas possible de formuler de règle générale, tant il y aurait d'exceptions.


----------



## jekoh

Maître Capello said:


> Peut-être chez vous, mais la prononciation standard est bien avec deux _o_ ouverts [pɔlɔɲ].


Non, je voulais bien dire que, dans la francophonie européenne, [polɔɲ] me semble être la prononciation majoritaire.

Ce n'est que mon impression bien entendu, mais cette impression n'est aucunement contredite par le fait que le dictionnaire donne une autre prononciation.


----------



## atcheque

Je rejoins Jekoh





jekoh said:


> Quant à la première syllabe, je la prononce avec un O fermé, ce qui me semble la prononciation majoritaire.


Mais je connais aussi des





Maître Capello said:


> [pɔlɔɲ]


----------



## Oddmania

@frenglishguy Ne vous tourmentez pas trop au sujet de ces O ouverts ou fermés. L'important, c'est qu'ils soient bien fermés en fin de mot ("pot, dos, idiot, costaud") et bien ouverts avant un son consonne ("école, poste, or, pomme"), sauf avant le son /z/ (en français standard). Ce sont, à mon sens, les seuls cas où une mauvaise prononciation pourrait nuire à la bonne compréhension de votre discours.

Je pense aussi que /polɔɲ/ est majoritaire en France, mais je le prononce pourtant /pɔlɔɲ/ comme Maître Capello. En gros, _Paul + ogne_. Idem pour "Polonais", /pɔlɔnɛ/.
Sur Youtube, j'ai trouvé des reportages de HD Suisse, Radio Canada, et d'Echappées Belles (France). Les journalistes suisse et canadien ouvrent les O, mais la Française ferme effectivement le premier. Je pense que c'est une transformation assez récente. Dans les vieux reportages d'archive, les O sont bien plus ouverts qu'ils ne le sont aujourd'hui : _P*ɔ*logne, H*ɔ*llande, s*ɔ*lennel, m*ɔ*bilisé, p*ɔ*ssible_.

Moi, je pense que j'ai tendance à tout simplifier au maximum : par exemple, je prononce "colonisé" */kolonize/ *(toutes les voyelles sont fermées), mais "colonisait" */kɔlɔnizɛ/* (toutes sont ouvertes). Idem pour "connu" */kony/* et "connait" /*kɔnɛ/*, ou "aimé" */eme/* et "aimait" */ɛmɛ/*. Ce n'est pas très cohérent, mais ça a l'air de ne choquer personne !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> L'important, c'est qu'ils soient bien fermés en fin de mot ("pot, dos, idiot, costaud") et bien ouverts avant un son consonne ("école, poste, or, pomme"), sauf avant le son /z/ (en français standard). Ce sont, à mon sens, les seuls cas où une mauvaise prononciation pourrait nuire à la bonne compréhension de votre discours.


Il faudra dire ça à ceux de mes compatriotes et aux Français du Midi qui prononcent plusieurs de ces mots avec un _o_ ouvert (_pot_ [pɔt], _rose_ [ʁɔz], etc.). 

En tout cas, il faut rassurer Frenglishguy : je n'ai aucun mal à les comprendre alors que de mon côté je ferme ces _o_ !


----------



## Oddmania

C'est pour ça que j'ai rajouté _"sauf avant le son /z/ *(en français standard)*"_. Dans le Sud, le son /z/ n'a effectivement aucune incidence sur le O. "Rose" et "pose" commencent comme "Rome" et "pomme".

Par contre, "pot" prononcé comme "pote" ?!  Jamais entendu ça, même à Marseille ! Parlez-vous de vos compatriotes suisses ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _o_ final (hors consonnes muettes) se prononce [ɔ] dans certaines régions suisses, surtout rurales : _pot, lot, mot, vélo, idiot_… (Oui, je sais : )


----------



## Oddmania

Ah, je l'ignorais !


----------



## jekoh

Oddmania said:


> Je pense que c'est une transformation assez récente. Dans les vieux reportages d'archive, les O sont bien plus ouverts qu'ils ne le sont aujourd'hui : _P*ɔ*logne, H*ɔ*llande, s*ɔ*lennel, m*ɔ*bilisé, p*ɔ*ssible_.


C'est peut-être plus courant aujourd'hui chez les journalistes, mais attention à ne pas généraliser trop vite au reste de la population française : il est peut-être devenu moins indispensable aujourd'hui, pour se faire embaucher comme journaliste, d'avoir l'accent du fameux « parisien cultivé ».


----------



## danielc

Les Canadiens ne changent pas les [o] en [ɔ] comme le font beaucoup d'Européens. Nous aimons d'habitude des voyelles robustes!


----------



## betikote

yuechu said:


> Comment prononcez-vous la première voyelle dans le nom de famille "Bonaparte" en français ? Est-ce que c'est un [ɔ] ou un [o] ? (ou les deux prononciations sont-elles correctes ?)



Selon la théorie générale de la phonétique française, on devrait prononcer o fermé: [bonapaʁt]
syllabe ouverte = voyelle fermée
syllabe fermé = voyelle ouverte

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a plusieurs noms propres qui ne suivent pas les règles hahaha

*Note des modérateurs :* La discussion générale sur la loi de position, initialement dans le fil sur la prononciation de Bonaparte, a été déplacée dans ce fil qui était plus approprié.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vous suggère d'oublier cette théorie. Il y a tant de variantes régionales et de contre-exemples, y compris dans les noms communs, que l'on ne peut guère s'y fier pour savoir ce que l'on « devrait » prononcer.

Ainsi, le _o_ de _bonnet, botanique, boniment_, etc. est ouvert en français standard alors qu'il se trouve à chaque fois dans une syllabe ouverte.


----------



## jekoh

Il est fermé pour la moitié des francophones, ce qui s'explique par cette « loi de position » qu'on n'a pas spécialement de raisons d'oublier.


----------



## Maître Capello

jekoh said:


> Il est fermé pour la moitié des francophones


Et que faites-vous de l'autre moitié ?  Si vous avez une théorie qui ne fonctionne que dans la moitié des cas, autant ne pas en avoir du tout…


----------



## jekoh

Quel point de vue étrange... Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi un phénomène aurait même besoin d'être majoritaire pour pouvoir être expliqué par une théorie.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je veux simplement dire que si une théorie n'est valable que dans une minorité de cas, on ne peut s'y fier puisque l'on ne sait même pas si l'on peut l'appliquer ou non dans tel ou tel cas particulier. Cette théorie a donc de fortes chances d'induire en erreur ceux qui voudraient la suivre. Par conséquent, mieux vaut ne pas avoir de théorie du tout qu'une théorie nébuleuse prêtant inutilement à confusion.


----------



## jekoh

Cette théorie peut être appliquée à tous les mots, et on n'a quasiment aucune chance d'être induit en erreur en la suivant à la lettre : on prononcera « bonnet » ou « botanique » avec un [o] fermé, donc correctement.

La loi de position sert simplement à expliquer certaines prononciations, il n'y a pas à chercher ou non à la suivre. Elle s'applique plus dans certaines régions que dans d'autres.


----------



## Oddmania

D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum, et mes rares interactions avec des locuteurs Suisses, j'ai le sentiment que les Suisses et les Belges ferment beaucoup plus leurs [o] et ouvrent beaucoup plus leurs [ɔ] que mes compatriotes et moi-même. En France, dans cette position-là, la différence importe peu. Personne ne vous rétorquera jamais : « On ne dit pas _beau-naparte,_ mais _bonne-aparte_ », parce que la différence s'entend très peu ici, parce qu'elle permet rarement de différencier des paires de mots (comme _côte _et _cotte_, ou _fait _et _fée_), et parce que ce n'est pas vraiment une caractéristique essentielle d'un quelconque accent français (à l'inverse du _o _ouvert dans les mots "chose" ou "jaune" ou du _é_ fermé pour les terminaisons de l'imparfait, qui est souvent associé à l'accent du sud de la France).

Quand je prononce "botanique", mes lèvres ne sont pas aussi arrondies que lorsque je dis "beau", mais le son n'est pas aussi ouvert que lorsque je dis "bosse". C'est entre les deux. En réalité, ça ressemble beaucoup à la voyelle [ɔ̝] (que vous pouvez écouter *ici*).


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est vite dit Oddmania, as-tu jamais traîné tes guêtres du côté de la Franche-Comté ? Tu y verras une très nette différence entre un o ouvert et un o fermé. En fait la lettre o s'y prononce toujours de façon ouverte (sauf avec un circonflexe) tandis que au et eau s'y prononce toujours de façon fermée. La différence fermé/ouvert est probablement moins flagrante au milieu d'un mot mais lorsque c'est la dernière lettre d'un mot, il n'y a pas photo, demande donc à Comtois s'il est venu en vélo ou en auto. Tu sauras tout de suite de quelle région il est originaire.


----------



## Oddmania

Ah, oui, bien sûr l'accent de Franche-Comté (que j'associais à l'accent suisse, dans ma tête). Evidemment, on ne peut pas généraliser (c'est tout l'intérêt des accents).

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que la loi de position est bien à l'œuvre en France. Les mots comme "h*o*l*o*causte" ou "h*o*m*o*phobe" sont très souvent prononcés avec des _o_ fermés (ou entre un _o_ ouvert et un _o_ fermé), bien que ce ne soit pas la prononciation standard du dictionnaire.


----------



## Lacuzon

@Oddmania : Si le vocabulaire et les expressions sont souvent communs, je ne dirais pourtant pas que l'accent est le même, tout du moins celui du canton de Vaux, je connais moins bien les autres.


----------



## Nicomon

_Botanique _prononcé avec un  [o] fermé ne me surprendrait pas trop, bien que je le prononce avec un [ɔ] ouvert.

Par contre, je croyais que de façon générale le « o » suivi de deux consonnes ou au contact de consonnes nasales était ouvert.
Pourquoi le _o_ de _bonnet_ serait-il différent de celui de _bonne / personne / pomme _?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir Nico,

Je te confirme que de façon générale je prononce mes o de façon ouverte devant une double consonne. Pour botanique, je prononce plutôt un o fermé. Mais de toute façon la différence fermé/ouvert me semble moindre lorsqu'il y a une autre voyelle, autre qu'un e muet, après. Je perçois nettement la différence entre baute et botte mais beaucoup moins entre b[ɔ]tanique et b[o]tanique.


----------



## Oddmania

Nicomon said:


> Pourquoi le _o_ de _bonnet_ serait-il différent de celui de _bonne / personne / pomme _?


Parce que les consonnes sont suivies par une voyelle. C'est la même chose avec _d*o*nne/d*o*nner_, _c*o*de/c*o*der_, ou _ess*ay*e/ess*ay*er_. Lorsque le mot se termine par une voyelle, la voyelle centrale est souvent fermée en France.

Sur Forvo (il faut descendre un peu pour le Français), il y a deux enregistrements pour le mot "_bonnet_" : un avec le mot seul (par Aiprt), et un où il est utilisé dans une phrase (par Trempels). La prononciation de Aiprt correspond plus ou moins à la mienne, sauf que j'ouvre un peu plus le _-et_ final. Sa prononciation du _o_ est celle que j'entends le plus souvent autour de moi : il n'est ni complètement ouvert, ni vraiment fermé.

Trempels, en revanche, a clairement un accent différent du mien. Il ferme complètement le _o_ et le _-et_. "Bonnet" devient totalement homophone avec "beau nez". Ce n'est peut-être pas la prononciation standard, mais c'est une prononciation relativement courant en France, il me semble.


Lacuzon said:


> Je perçois nettement la différence entre baute et botte mais beaucoup moins entre b[ɔ]tanique et b[o]tanique.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci à vous deux,  Lacuzon et Oddmania. 

De mon côté, vous l'aurez compris, la prononciation du « o  » de _donner _est la même que celle de _donne_.
Ouvert - à moins que je fasse mal la nuance entre [ɔ] et [ɔ̝]

Ma prononciation correspond à celle de Aiprt, sauf que moi aussi j'ouvre un peu plus le -et final.
Elle est peut-être fort semblable à la tienne, donc.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour le Parisien que je suis, la prononciation fermée (par exemple par mes amis de Marseille !) de tous les "o" que je prononce ouverts est loin de passer inaperçue. Elle est d'ailleurs parfois source de confusion ; j'ai failli me fâcher avec une amie en visite à Paris qui m'affirmait être perdue du côté de la rue des Soles, rue dont j'ignorais absolument l'existence. Il m'a fallu un petit moment pour comprendre qu'elle était rue des Saules.


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> Pour le Parisien que je suis, la prononciation fermée (par exemple par mes amis de Marseille !) de tous les "o" que je prononce ouverts est loin de passer inaperçue.


Qu'est-ce qui vous dit que l'inverse n'est pas aussi vrai ? 



Bezoard said:


> j'ai failli me fâcher avec une amie en visite à Paris qui m'affirmait être perdue du côté de la rue des Soles, rue dont j'ignorais absolument l'existence. Il m'a fallu un petit moment pour comprendre qu'elle était rue des Saules.


Anecdote assez hors-sujet puisque, si j'ai bien compris, elle prononçait ouvert un "o" que vous prononcez fermé, et non le contraire.


----------



## Oddmania

C'est une simple question de séparation des voyelles, en fait. Par exemple, lorsqu'on prononce le mot "_projet_", en divise le mot en deux voyelles : _pro _+ _jet_. Comme les _o_ finaux sont toujours fermés (sauf en Suisse et en Franche-Comté  ), on le prononce naturellement [pʁ*o*.ʒɛ], en fermant le _o_ final de la première syllabe. On peut aussi choisir de séparer les syllabes comme ceci : _proge _+ _è_, auquel cas on ouvre le _o_.

En revanche, dans le mot "_portrait_", on est obligé de diviser le mot en _pore _+ _trait_, donc le _o_ ne peut être qu'ouvert.


----------



## Lacuzon

Merci, c'est une bonne explication qui explique bien ma prononciation en tout cas .


----------



## Bezoard

jekoh said:


> Qu'est-ce qui vous dit que l'inverse n'est pas aussi vrai ?



J'en suis bien conscient. Mais les dictionnaires et l'usage médiatique reflètent plus l'usage parisien, ce qui fait que ma prononciation, par le hasard de ma naissance et de mon éducation, est plus représentative du français standardisé que celle de mes amis méridionaux.




jekoh said:


> Anecdote assez hors-sujet puisque, si j'ai bien compris, elle prononçait ouvert un "o" que vous prononcez fermé, et non le contraire.


L'anecdote est là juste pour illustrer l'inversion des o fermés et ouverts entre le français standardisé et le français méridional. De temps en temps, c'est dans un sens, la rôse parisienne devient une rose méridionale, de temps en temps dans l'autre, mon soleil devient sôleil dans le Midi.


> Chez des locuteurs méridionaux dont la prononciation est trs standardisée, on remarque souvent que l'ultime trace d'accent est un o inaccentué fermé du type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au lieu de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en F.Sé.


Français standard : phonétique
ce qui va dans le sens de la discussion de ce fil.

Pour revenir sur la loi de position mentionnée plus haut, ce n'est pas une loi universelle. Elle vaut précisément pour le français méridional, mais pas pour la variante septentrionale :


> Dans le sud, où le français est une langue d’exportation, les oppositions entre voyelles moyennes n’existent pas : d’une part, /e/ et /ɛ/ ne s’opposent pas en syllabe ouverte ; d’autre part, /o/ et /ɔ/ ne s’opposent pas en syllabe fermée, pas plus que /ø/ et /œ/.
> 
> La répartition est simple : les voyelles mi-ouvertes [ε], [ɔ] et [œ] apparaissent systématiquement en syllabe fermée, et les voyelles mi-fermées [e] [o] et [ø] en syllabe ouverte.
> 
> C’est ce qu’on a appelé la loi de position


http://andre.thibault.pagesperso-orange.fr/PhonologieSemaine17.pdf


----------



## jekoh

Pas d'accord pour ce qui est de l'usage médiatique, la variante avec [o] pour _donner/étonner_, etc., qui est loin de ne concerner que le Sud, me paraît à peu près aussi courante que l'autre dans les médias, alors que « ròse » ou « gòche » sont beaucoup plus rares, parce que généralement considérées comme incorrectes ou fautives (à tort ou à raison).

Dans le premier cas, c'est une prononciation standard (on l'entend très souvent dans les médias chez les présentateurs), dans le deuxième cas c'est non-standard, puisqu'on ne l'entend presque jamais dans les médias.


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec votre observation, j'ai bien l'impression contraire, mais il faudrait une étude sérieuse pour se prononcer. J'ai cependant intuitivement l'idée qu'en tant que locuteur de la prononciation standardisée , je repère immédiatement les écarts par rapport à la norme que j'entends dans les médias,  alors qu'un locuteur de la prononciation minoritaire est nécessairement habitué à  entendre la prononciation majoritaire dans les médias et n'a par ailleurs pas de raison de prêter attention à  une éventuelle prononciation conforme à  la sienne propre.
J'ajoute que si l'on consulte le dictionnaire de la prononciation dans son usage réel,  par Martinet et Walter, à l'entrée "bonnet", sur les 17 informateurs, 15 prononcent le "o" ouvert et seulement 2 le "o" fermé  (l'une des deux est originaire d'Avignon, l'autre d'Argenteuil). Pour "donner", seul le "o" ouvert est indiqué, mais je ne suis pas persuadé que les auteurs se soient donnés la peine de poser la question à tous leurs informateurs, tellement ça leur semblait évident !

Pour terminer, deux citations concernant cette fameuse (fumeuse ?) _loi de position _:


> La formulation de la loi de position dans la défense qu'en fait ici Spence (1988), reste tout aussi imprécise qu'auparavant. Bien que définie en terme de syllabe ouverte ou fermée (§1.1), elle vaudrait pour les français méridionaux (§5.3) où les voyelles accentuées sont régulièrement ouvertes en syllabe ouverte lorsqu'elles sont suivies de consonne [...]
> 
> 
> Pour conclure, je répéterai que la loi de position tire sa force de son imprécision, de son refus d'examiner avec rigueur les faits du passé, et de son recours au futur pour les cas les plus récalcitrants. Dans la mesure où elle admet que les changements de timbre dans l'histoire du français sont indépendants de la longueur vocalique, elle est éminemment suspecte, compte tenu des tendances inverses que l'on observe dans les langues du monde.


https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/59579682.pdf

De fait, les ouvrages que j'ai qui traitent de la prononciation standardisée du "o" se gardent bien de parler de la loi de position qui n'aide en rien à comprendre la situation phonétique parisienne (et partant, standardisée)


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> je repère immédiatement les écarts par rapport à la norme que j'entends dans les médias,


Il est bien possible que vous l'entendiez mieux que d'autres, le hic c'est que ce « o » semi-fermé s'entend justement dans les médias, où les intervenants ne prononcent quand même pas tous de la même façon, comme vous l'avez évidemment remarqué.

Les informateurs du dictionnaire de Martinet et Walter sont des gens dont la moyenne d'âge est maintenant de 90 ans et qui avaient tous vécu la plus grande partie de leur vie à Paris, donc je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'il y a en déduire concernant les usages actuels de l'ensemble de la population ou des médias.


----------



## Bezoard

Indiquez-moi un ouvrage plus récent qui nous donne clairement la situation actuelle du "o" dans l'espace francophone.


----------



## jekoh

DEHER said:


> *Fosse* (Nom commun)
> [fos] / Féminin
> […]
> *Fossé* (Nom commun)
> [fo.se], [fɔ.se] / Masculin
> […]
> Définition fosse / fossé - LE DICTIONNAIRE



Étonnant d'indiquer deux prononciations pour _fossé_ mais seulement [fos] pour _fosse _qui est communément prononcé [fɔs] même par des gens qui prononcent _fausse_ avec [o].


----------



## DEHER

Effectivement !

[…]


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> _fosse _qui est communément prononcé [fɔs] même par des gens qui prononcent _fausse_ avec [o].


Qu'appelles-tu "communément" ?
 "_même par des gens qui prononcent fausse avec [o]"_:  et bien, non !

'Ici', fosse se ne se prononce pas [fɔs] mais [fos].
C'est la prononciation que donne aussi le Wiktionnaire:


> *fosse* \fos\ _féminin_



Ainsi que: _Études littéraires_:


> La prononciation *habituelle* de _fosse_, celle qu'indiquent les dictionnaires, est avec* un o fermé, comme *_*fausse.*_
> [...]
> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [fo:s]. _o_ se prononce [o:] devant _ss _primitif.


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> "_même par *des* gens qui prononcent fausse avec [o]"_:  et bien, non !


Bien sûr que si.

Voir, entre autres, Quelques caractéristiques de la phonologie du français parlé en Belgique - Persée :


> Notons toutefois que très peu de Belges prononcent avec [o:] la voyelle finale des mots _grosse_, _fosse _(opposé à _fausse_)






JClaudeK said:


> 'Ici', fosse se ne se prononce pas [fɔs] mais [fos].


Ailleurs, _fosse_ se ne se prononce pas [fos] mais [fɔs].

Je ne sais pas d'où la personne du forum _Études littéraires_ tient que [fos] serait plus « habituel » que [fɔs], ça me paraît assez faux. Les deux prononciations existent et sont communes. Enfin, en tout cas celle avec [ɔ] est commune, l'autre peut-être moins. Le Wiktionnaire indique également \fɔs\ un peu plus bas dans la page.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Wiktionnaire indique également \fɔs\ un peu plus bas dans la page.


Effectivement, tout en bas:





Les variantes, surtout méridionales, ne sont pas ce que j'appellerais "communément prononcé [fɔs]" (si les mots ont encore un sens).  ☺️


jekoh said:


> _fosse _qui est communément prononcé [fɔs]





jekoh said:


> Je ne sais pas d'où la personne du forum _Études littéraires_ tient que [fos] serait plus « habituel » que [fɔs], ça me paraît assez faux.


D'ici:


> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [fo:s]._ o_ se prononce [o:] devant ss primitif. Comparer avec o prononcé [ɔ] devant  orth. c (ex. atroce) et devant  orth. ss mais corresp. à l'a. fr. c (ex. bosse, a. fr. boce). En syll. protonique, il y a hésitation entre [o:] et [ɔ] dans fossé, fossette, fossoyeur, fossile (cf. Buben 1935, § 53 et chacun des dérivés en partic.). Littré rappelle que la prononc. de fosse par [o:] est recommandée par H. Estienne


Serait-ce une source non fiable ..... ?


----------



## jekoh

Les prononciations dites méridionales sont utilisées communément, fréquemment, couramment...

Les dictionnaires ne sont pas des sources fiables si on cherche à connaître les prononciations les plus communément utilisées, non. Ils se contentent le plus souvent de donner la prononciation du fameux _Parisien cultivé_, qui a évidemment de bonnes chances d'être minoritaire.


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> la prononciation du fameux _Parisien cultivé_, qui a évidemment de bonnes chances d'être minoritaire.


----------



## Grégory80

C'est [o], page 8 : Cours de phonologie


----------



## jekoh

À aucun endroit dans cette page il n'est indiqué que « c'est [o] ». Il est simplement écrit que dans une certaine variété de français ce n'est « pas (toujours) » [ɔ]...


----------



## Grégory80

Si c'est écrit que "la fosse" se prononce avec un [o].


----------



## jekoh

Grégory80 said:


> Si c'est écrit que "la fosse" se prononce avec un [o].


Non, absolument pas.

Je ne sais pas quelle partie citer tellement absolument tout dans cette page contredit l'idée « "la fosse" se prononce avec un [o] ». 

Peut-être cette partie ?


> Même les locuteurs non méridionaux vont probablement se heurter par moments à des cas où leur usage ne coïncide pas nécessairement avec ce que l’on peut trouver dans les ouvrages de référence (de type Petit Robert, Le Bon Usage, ou le Dictionnaire de la prononciation du français dans sa norme actuelle de Warnant). Cela est normal : *tout système linguistique est constamment soumis à la variation, et c’est particulièrement vrai du sous-système que nous allons maintenant étudier*.


----------



## Terio

Au Québec, on prononce [fo:s], sans doute parce que les influences méridionales ou belges sont inexistantes ici. La prononciation [fɔs] ne cause pas problème, elle est simplement un eu étrange à nos oreilles.

Ce qui est plus troublant c'est l'effacement de la distinction entre, d'une part _ôte_ et _côte_ [o] et, d'autre part, _hotte_ et _cotte_ [ɔ].

Mais quand j'entends [o:s] au lieu de [ɔs] pour le mot _os_, je suis toujours un peu surpris. Ici, on dit un os [ɔs], des os [o].


----------



## Maître Capello

La prononciation dite « standard », que l'on trouve dans les dictionnaires, n'est pas toujours (donc parfois oui et parfois non) la prononciation majoritaire à Paris, ni même en France et encore moins de l'ensemble de la francophonie. Elle n'est souvent pas représentative du locuteur francophone lambda, si tant est qu'un tel zèbre existe. Elle n'est qu'informative et n'a pas force de loi.

Par ailleurs, il est par trop réducteur de vouloir limiter chaque mot à une unique prononciation de référence ; il faut plutôt reconnaître que de nombreuses variantes régionales peuvent exister et les accepter également. Dès le moment où telle ou telle prononciation est vernaculaire, elle est certainement correcte ; on ne peut la taxer d'incorrection, mais de régionalisme si. Il est ainsi parfaitement vain de vouloir chercher à déterminer quel francophone aurait davantage « raison » qu'un autre quant à la façon de prononcer tel ou tel mot, car ils ont tous les deux raison ! Dès lors que plusieurs prononciations concurrentes sont répandues et qu'elles ne sont donc pas limitées à de petites communautés, il n'y a d'ailleurs que peu d'intérêt de vouloir déterminer la prononciation majoritaire ; il suffit de reconnaître qu'il y en a plusieurs.

Dans le cas présent, tout ce que l'on peut dire vraiment objectivement est que certains prononcent _fosse_ avec [o] et d'autres (comme moi) avec [ɔ]. On peut éventuellement chercher à connaître la répartition géographique des diverses prononciations, mais vouloir les hiérarchiser est rentrer dans des querelles stériles et sans fin…


----------



## Grégory80

jekoh said:


> Je ne sais pas quelle partie citer tellement absolument tout dans cette page contredit l'idée « "la fosse" se prononce avec un [o] ».
> 
> Peut-être cette partie ?





> Même les locuteurs non méridionaux vont probablement se heurter par moments à des cas où leur usage ne coïncide pas nécessairement avec ce que l’on peut trouver dans les ouvrages de référence (de type Petit Robert, Le Bon Usage, ou le Dictionnaire de la prononciation du français dans sa norme actuelle de Warnant). Cela est normal : *tout système linguistique est constamment soumis à la variation, et c’est particulièrement vrai du sous-système que nous allons maintenant étudier*.


Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas ouvrir de post pour vous étonner que les autres ne prononcent pas "fosse" comme vous.

C'est une remarque générale qui est vraie pour tous les aspects de la langue et qui ne contredit pas l'existence de régularités (à diverses échelles d'une communauté linguistique) et d'exceptions (que l'on peut souvent expliquer).



jekoh said:


> Non, absolument pas.





jekoh said:


> À aucun endroit dans cette page il n'est indiqué que « c'est [o] ». Il est simplement écrit que dans une certaine variété de français ce n'est « pas (toujours) » [ɔ]...


S'il met "toujours" entre parenthèses, c'est pour indiquer que c'est une nuance mais que ce n'est pas l'information principale. L'information principale est le reste de la phrase. Et il n'est pas question d' "une certaine variété de français" lorsqu'il parle de ces mots, autrement la variation régionale aurait fait partie des explications qui sont énumérées juste en-dessous. Or ici la variation (c'est-à-dire le fait que "-osse" soit prononcé avec o fermé la plupart du temps sauf pour quelques mots) s'explique autrement que par une différence régionale.


----------



## jekoh

Grégory80 said:


> Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas ouvrir de post pour vous étonner que les autres ne prononcent pas "fosse" comme vous.


[…] je ne me suis aucunement étonné du fait que d'autres ne prononcent pas comme moi. Je me suis étonné qu'une seule prononciation soit mentionnée pour _fosse_, alors même que deux sont indiquées pour _fossé_.



Grégory80 said:


> Et il n'est pas question d' "une certaine variété de français" lorsqu'il parle de ces mots,


Il s'agit d' « une certaine variété de français » dans tout le chapitre !

[…]


----------



## Grégory80

[…]

Vous n'êtes pas étonné qu'une seule prononciation soit indiquée, vous êtes étonné que la prononciation soi-disant "communément" réalisée ne soit pas indiquée. Or, on vous explique que vous vous trompez sur cette prononciation "communément" réalisée, que c'est un [o] fermé.

Cette prononciation "communément" produite est forcément celle d'une certaine variété de français si on prend le mot "variété" au sens large (tout est une variété par rapport à tout). Mais cette variété de français, du fait même qu'elle est celle de la prononciation "communément" produite, est considérée comme un repère et renommée "français standard" ou "français majoritaire", avec tout ce que ces désignations ont de problématique lorsqu'il s'agit de les définir par des critères démographiques, politiques, historiques, etc. Donc, on passe à un sens étroit du mot "variété" (c'est-à-dire une variété par rapport à un standard) et, en ce sens-là, non il ne parle pas d' "une certaine variété de français".



> La raison pour laquelle nous allons nous pencher cette semaine sur la prononciation des
> voyelles médianes correspond à deux objectifs :
> • d’abord (...)
> • ensuite, *celui d’avoir une base de comparaison lorsque nous étudierons justement des systèmes phonologiques/phonétiques différents*. *Le français considéré comme « standard » (à tort ou à raison) dans les ouvrages de référence nous fournira un ensemble de repères à partir desquels nous pourrons décrire de façon plus économique les particularités des autres sous-systèmes à l’intérieur du monde francophone,* en mettant l’accent seulement sur les différences.


----------



## Maître Capello

@Grégory80: Je retiens pour ma part du message initial de jekoh que celui-ci s'étonnait de ce que la prononciation en [ɔ] ne fût pas du tout indiquée par Le Dictionnaire pour _fosse_, au contraire de _fossé_ où les deux prononciations sont signalées, alors que ces deux termes sont communément prononcés des deux façons (avec _o_ ouvert ou fermé selon les régions). C'est cette différence de traitement entre les deux termes qui est étonnante ; je m'en étonne aussi.


----------



## jekoh

Grégory80 said:


> Cette prononciation "communément" produite est forcément celle d'une certaine variété de français si on prend le mot "variété" au sens large (tout est une variété par rapport à tout). Mais cette variété de français, du fait même qu'elle est celle de la prononciation "communément" produite, est considérée comme un repère et renommée "français standard" ou "français majoritaire", avec tout ce que ces désignations ont de problématique lorsqu'il s'agit de les définir par des critères démographiques, politiques, historiques, etc.


Bien tenté, le coup de "_français standard_ ou _français majoritaire_", comme si ces notions étaient équivalentes. Sauf que personne n'appelle "français majoritaire" le "français standard", et ce pour la bonne raison qu'il n'est historiquement pas du tout majoritaire. Je vous renvoie à ce que dit le _Robert_ des prononciations qu'il indique (#77) : les locuteurs en question sont clairement minoritaires, et c'était pire encore par le passé (la _conversation soignée du Parisien cultivé_).



Grégory80 said:


> Donc, on passe à un sens étroit du mot "variété" (c'est-à-dire une variété par rapport à un standard) et, en ce sens-là, non il ne parle pas d' "une certaine variété de français".


Il va falloir expliquer ça à Mr Thibault, dont vous citez le cours, parce que lui utilise bien le terme de _variété_...


----------



## danielc

Terio said:


> Au Québec, on prononce [fo:s], sans doute parce que les influences méridionales ou belges sont inexistantes ici. La prononciation [fɔs] ne cause pas problème, elle est simplement un eu étrange à nos oreilles.


La prononciation [fɔs] n'est pas étrange pour moi. Je l'entends et je l'utilise   J'espère que les Canadiens pourront avoir une chicane civilisée!


----------



## Nanon

Pour moi, [fɔs], c'est Fos-sur-Mer, une ville du Sud-Est de la France : je parle de la ville de Fos avec un o ouvert alors que je dis [fos] pour la fosse d'orchestre et la fausse note. Dans la même position, je prononce Calvados avec un o fermé. Mon o ouvert pour Fos a une explication. Même si mon français est majoritairement plus proche de celui des  « locuteurs urbains éduqués d’Île-de-France et de régions voisines », dans la région où j'ai grandi, j'ai toujours entendu dire que [fɔs] était polluée . Comme quoi la cohérence n'est pas forcément exigible de tous les locuteurs...


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Il suffit de lire ce qu'écrit le _Robert_ :





> _Dans le cas de réalisations phonétiques multiples, nous avons choisi de noter une seule des variantes possibles, de préférence la plus conforme à la prononciation récente des locuteurs urbains éduqués d’Ile-de-France et de régions voisines    _


Je n'ai trouvé cette "citation du _Robert_" qu'indirectement, dans des discussions qui l'ont (soi-disant ?) reprise du _Robert._

Pourrais-tu nous donner la "vraie" source pour cette affirmation ?


----------



## Bezoard

C'est extrait de la préface du _Nouveau Petit Robert_ (1993), à la fin, "Choix de présentation de la phonétique". La phrase complète est :
_Dans le cas de réalisations phonétiques multiples, nous avons choisi de noter une seule des variantes possibles, de préférence la plus conforme à la prononciation récente des locuteurs urbains éduqués d’Ile-de-France et de régions voisines, en espérant ne pas choquer les utilisateurs d'usages plus anciens, ruraux ou de régions où subsiste soit un bilinguisme, soit l'influence d'une autre langue ou de dialecte (par ex. Occitanie, Bretagne, Alsace...)._
Rien n'est dit sur le côté majoritaire ou non majoritaire de cette réalisation retenue. Elle est juste considérée comme exemplaire.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> La phrase complète est : [...]


La fin a son importance ! Merci d'avoir complété.


----------

